
I Am Not a Maker - ingve
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/01/why-i-am-not-a-maker/384767/
======
fargle
"coders get high salary, prestige, and stock options. The people who do
community management—on which the success of many tech companies is based—get
none of those."

This is so wrong minded. "coders" no, Engineers, yes.

Making _IS_ creativity. It _IS_ production. "Community management" is not. The
economics of the situation are not an artificial inequity, they are the
barometer of your usefulness.

This is sour grapes. Those who can - do. Those who cannot, apparently
disparage those who can.

Yes. You are NOT a maker. You are a taker.

